# Basement Window Inset in Concrete



## pressureseal (Jun 11, 2009)

I need to replace my basement window but I am not quite sure what measurement to use for it given that the current frame looks like it is actually embedded into the concrete.  The situation is also complicated because the concrete has a slope on all four of the outside edges.  See image for details.

The concrete is 31"x13.5".  Do I gut out the opening and just add wood to level it out to the concrete, then get a custom made window of 31 x 13.5?  Or, HD has 30"x13" windows, can I make a wooden frame that protrudes into the window opening slightly and use the HD window?

I realize there are multiple posts on this topic but my situation seems to be slightly different from everything I have read.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome PressureSeal:
I would completely remove the window and frame from the inside, measure the opening from the inside and have a vinyl window made to fit the opening. The outside is a plaster job and the new window could be caulked to the plaster after it is installed.
Glenn


----------



## pressureseal (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice glennjanie.  I actually ended up solving the problem a differeny way.  Rather than replacing the window, I removed the dryer vent on the left, chipped out the glass and took it to a glass company.  They were able to replace the pane in the glass for me.  I did some pointing and good to go.

Still some issues with heat loss of course, I might have to get a storm window made for it.


----------



## 1989gta (Nov 29, 2009)

one thing that worked great for me was a sach kit the framing was in good shape so i ordered the track and double hung windows (sach kit) 30 min install. I'm sure they make the same for basement windows.


----------

